# PPR - Promentum Limited



## tibby (24 January 2007)

Just wondering if anyone out there has been watching this one? I have noticed that in the last week or so there has been some upward movement with substantial hodings....MM&E up to 7.79%, UBS 12.64%, Monterrey 6.1%, Scanlon buying in to 10.67%....Pacific Print group is offerring $2.25 a share...current s/p is $2.19....pending a larger offer outside of the Pacific grp bid, the merger looks as though its on its way to going through (Promentum Board of Directors voted in acceptance)...is there any reason why you would buy in now?? Is it feasible to predict that the s/p could go any higher than $2.25?? Is it only possible if there is a higher bidder??


----------



## the barry (9 February 2007)

I have bought in today at 2.20, i believe that a higher offer will come. Either way you can't really lose.


----------

